# Dixie Jon Boat Anglers



## bsanders (Jan 11, 2012)

We are up and running. Visit our web page and come fish with us. 
www.dixiejonboatanglers.blogspot.com
Wackem Crazy Baits might be on board too, plans are in the making.


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 11, 2012)

Good Luck with the new club, Brandon.

I like the name of your club.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks hawghunna. maybe some of you sjba guys can make a couple of them.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 12, 2012)

bsanders said:


> thanks hawghunna. maybe some of you sjba guys can make a couple of them.



I'M NOT AN SJBA GUY 

But, I may be able to make a couple of your tourneys.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 12, 2012)

yea, I'm confused now.


----------



## Randall (Jan 13, 2012)

Good luck with the club. I have talked to a lot of guys who don't like to drive so much to the other lakes outside that area so I think you are on to something alot of people will like.


----------



## jack butler (Jan 13, 2012)

i might make some that dont clash with my other tx trail


----------



## bsanders (Jan 13, 2012)

come on mr jack. we will have a good time. you too mr randall.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 13, 2012)

nice job and good luck! let me know if i can help with anything


----------



## bsanders (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks russ.


----------



## Brine (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm a possibility.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 13, 2012)

Come on!!!!


----------



## bsanders (Jan 16, 2012)

Guys and gals, if you are interested in fishing with us this year, i would really like to have a meet and greet within the next 2-3 weeks some where in Athens. pm me with name and phone number and i will be in contact.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 16, 2012)

Best of luck guys....


----------



## ja88red (Jan 18, 2012)

sounds very nice wish I had a jon boat


----------



## littlejon (Jan 18, 2012)

I will check my schedule for a possible try


----------



## bsanders (Jan 19, 2012)

ja88red,find you a partner, i think a couple of guys on here are looking for one to fish with us.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 22, 2012)

Going to have the meet and greet the the first weekend in Feb. which is the 3rd, 4th, and 5th. exact date time and place will be determined by how many say they are coming so i can choose a place suitable to hold everyone. So guys if you are planning on fishing with us, i would like you to pm me and leave you number also.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 22, 2012)

Also, i had someone ask me about the permits for bear creek. i have submitted them and they will vote on it this coming wednesday. Hopefully they will allow the proposed dates, but who knows. if they don't allow us to fish all of them sandy creek and/or fort yargo will most likely be the replacements.


----------



## dave231 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Brandon, thanks for answering my email. I am in for the series and look forward to the meet and greet.

David


----------



## bsanders (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes sir mr david. look forward to meeting you.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 22, 2012)

*Wcb*

Wackem Crazy Baits is on board for sure guys and gals!!!!!!


----------



## bsanders (Jan 30, 2012)

Our meeting is going to be held at Logans Roadhouse on Atlanta HWY in Athens at 1pm this coming up Saturday. Hope you can join us!


----------



## bsanders (Feb 11, 2012)

Meeting went great. As of right now we are looking at 9-12 boats. Looking forward to get on the water March 10th at Bear Creek, and having a blast.


----------



## bsanders (Feb 15, 2012)

Got 2 more boats today!!!! Looking very good!


----------



## bsanders (Feb 26, 2012)

Got 3 more boats in the past week and a half, one today.


----------



## bsanders (Feb 26, 2012)

I have made a registration page on our website. Just highlight and print. Have it signed and ready before you put your boat in, if you plan on fishing with us.


----------

